# Idolomantis Diabolica- What a name!



## cole (Sep 1, 2005)

*What a Brilliant name :!: ..Does anyone keep these babies?...I'm new to this game &amp; amongst my rapidly growing collection (&amp; PayPal bills) are two Idolomantis Diabolica :twisted: ....just love saying it :lol: Idolomantis Diabolica.... Idolom....Sorry  *

Anyway..I got 2 of these nymphs from Germany (very expensive).

They are L3 I think appx 1cm (dont know how big they get?) but one has molted the 1st night &amp; has gone from black to beige!!! mental!

Q1: is that an age indicator?

Q2: Can anyone tell me what humidity &amp; temps they like.....my rooms at about 25*c 55% humidity, but my containers are at about 28*c 60%h.

I can give them whatever they need ..I have foggers, heaters lamps brag brag...lol

So please anyone with any experience or success with these please let me know...care/fact sheets are hard to find...._Idolomantis Diabolica....Idolomantis Diabolica...Idolma :mrgreen: _

Thanks Cole


----------



## francisco (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello Cole,

Keep the nymphs from room temperature (75F) up to 85 degrees F.

50-60 percent humidity is fine, and feed them avery day so they grow faster.

Good luck with your Idolum diabolicum.

regards.

please email me to

[email protected] so I can share some pics of the container I kept them on an pictures of the adults.


----------



## Ian (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Cole,

I have a few of these as well. I keep mine at around 30c, and spray twice a day. I sure hope mine shed soon...they are eating like dam horses!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ (Sep 2, 2005)

Yup mines eat like pigs and do funny movements towards eachother.


----------



## Ian (Sep 2, 2005)

I am keeping mine separate, dont want to risk any expensive meals...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ (Sep 2, 2005)

Im suppose to go buy containers for each one but I'm broke at the moment. I'll do it today for sure though.


----------



## cole (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks People ...dunno what I'd do without ya's

Aren't Forums cool  

I'll keep ya posted on their progress, &amp; some pics when I borrow a decent cam, mines poo  .

As I said one has molted ok &amp; I'm just off to see if they'll like some fruitflies Nya Ha HAaa :twisted:

Cole


----------

